
Ask HN: What's your primary desktop computer/OS? - andrewstuart
And are you thinking of switching?  If yes, why?
======
0xdeadb00f
Very late to the party, but I dualboot Windows+OpenBSD. Windows I need for
Office, Visual Studio and .NET Framework, on OpenBSD I program in C, python
mostly.

------
tech_dreamer
OS X for both home and office. My problem is not with h/w but Windows OS. To
me Win OS of current hasn't changed much from Win 98. Changing themes and
introducing transparent borders are not really 'innovations'.

I wont say OS X is best, it can be better(I feel that Snow Leopard and Lion
were much more stable than current ones - the ones before apple went on
mission of getting thinner).

------
thrower123
Windows 10 LTSB. I think I'm on the 1604 build, so I may be due for a refresh
to a newer build with some added features, but... it just works, and doesn't
have any crapware to turn off or uninstall.

I really don't know how people use other Windows editions.

------
adamhours
Macbook pro running 10.14.6. I'm not much of a gamer and while I prefer the
general control I can exert over PCs for certain aspects of my job, the Mac OS
always felt more convenient when it comes to me just having fun et.

------
rogerssam
Windows. Thinking of switching to Mac at work, but need Windows for games at
home.

~~~
therog1
+1 for Mac if your employer buys it!

